# Liquid Laundry Soap



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a recipe for Liquid Laundry Soap?

I have combed through the forum and cannot find one. Certainly I can make my own much cheaper than buying it. I am sick of paying for detergent. And I hate scent. Or at least heavy commercial scents.

I don't like using powder because I have had it not mix in with the water well. And I have a front-loading HE washer so putting it in without the clothes, well, I can't.

Thanks.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I make a gel-like detergent. I wasn't crazy about the powder either but LOVE the gel. It is actually more like the consistency of Jello. I still use a scoop. I don't have the recipe with me right now. If you want it I can post it later today.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Please do, Tiffany. Thanks.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

8 ozs of grated Goat milk soap unscented. Put into SS pot. Add 10 cups of water. Heat on stove top and melt soap. Add 2 cups of Arm & Hammer Washing Soda and 2.5 cups of Borax, then add 3 quarts of water. Heat until dissolved. 20 minutes or more.

In (2) 5 gallon buckets add in each 1/2 gallon of water. Divide the mix on the stove (around a gallon and a half) equally into the 2 buckets (about 3 quarts for each bucket). Then add to each bucket 2.5 gallons of water. Let the mix rest overnight, then mix and bottle. This makes about 8 gallons of laundry soap. To each half gallon bottle add your essential oils or blends usually at the rate of 4 mls. per half gallon soap. Soap will separate in cold temperatures. This is a low sudsing soap safe for all HE machines.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is the Gel recipe. I prefer to make this one because I don't have to grate up any already made soap. I use a 5 gallon bucket. 

3lbs. Lard or veg. shortening
6.5 oz sodium hydroxide
1.5 gallons cold water
1 1/2 cup borax
1 1/2 cup washing soda
1.5 gallons hot water

1. Melt oil
2. Add 1.5g cold water to bucket and mix in lye.
3. Stir in borax and washing soda.
4. Slowly add melted oil to bucket followed by 1.5g of hot water. Whisk well.
5. Whisk 3-4 times a day for 3-4 days. Mixture will separate and be thin. You will think it will never come together, but it will thicken and gel.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Jennifer, 
How much of your soap do you use in a load of wash?


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I make the same one that Jennifer does and use about 1/2 cup per wash for regular loads, 1 cup for large loads and I have a HE front loader (if that makes any difference).


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I probably use half a cup on regular loads and more on loads that need a little more cleaning power. I just have a regular ol' machine.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! This is the first batch I've made, and I scented it with "Clean Cotton" - it smells wonderful. I can't wait to wash (words I never thought I'd say).


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use 2 - 4 ozs of the liquid soap depending on the load. We are a farm family and get very dirty so normally I use 4 ozs. My sister who is an urbanite uses 2 ozs. It also works as a wonderful multi-purpose cleaner. Does a great job on tile floors! I wash my cheese cloths in it with bleach added in hot water. Works well.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm having a hard time finding washing soda and borax in my area. Maybe I'm just not looking for the right stuff. 

Vicki in NC


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Borax (at least in small quantities) should be easy to find. Just look for Mule Team in the laundry aisle. The washing soda is usually a little harder. Arm and Hammer makes some, and if the store carries it, it will be with the laundry stuff, as well.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Brookshire Brothers carries both the Borax and the Arm & Hammer washing soda.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Michele,

Brookshire Brothers? Is that a store or an online store? I've never heard of them around here? I will google them.

Vicki in NC


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Ace Hardware Stores
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3549579&CAWELAID=351933682


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

OH, Brookshire Brothers must not be nationwide...it is a grocery store here in Texas :biggrin


----------

